# Framegrabs on Quicktime?



## jimmyj (May 29, 2006)

Hi, I want to know if there is a way to pause a Quicktime video, get the picture while it's paused, from the Quicktime frame, and save it as a .jpg picture.

Thanks.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

yes, it can be done. the spacebar pauses playback, and once you have it paused, you can either do a screenshot, or launch grab and tell it to capture selection and draw a box around the quicktime player screen. now both of these will save it as a tiff, so now just open it in your favorite image app, and do a save as jpg. also, you can set the os and grab to save as jpg instead of tiff, but it requires either mucking around in the unix core of the os, or using a 3rd party to change it for you. I believe tinkertool, onyx, and cocktail all have the ability to do it. now if you can't get qt player to stop on the frame you want, you can try to open the video in imovie which gives you much more control of the video playback. but remember, imovie will convert it to what ever video format imovie is set to make movies in, and if it can do it, it will take some time.


----------



## jimmyj (May 29, 2006)

Great, thanks!!


----------



## Macsolver (Jul 25, 2007)

*Quicktime Pro*

Hi,

The other option is to pay for Quicktime Pro which enables frames to be exported directly from the Quicktimw player.

Regards,

Nick


----------

